# Save on your Cell Phone plan.



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Check this out.

http://www.ihatemyplan.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Any company can give you a great plan, you just gotta know how to ask for it.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

How do you know how to ask for it? You need to know how to compare plans and rates.... and that's where the chart on that blog helps. It shows the savings each plan gives you over 1month/1yr/2yr/3yr.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Great thread,

I am still back in the caveman days. I have no cell phone today but think i need one. I am interested in what is the best deal and what are the best phones + plans out there.

Also what is the benefit of these unlocked phones?

thanks,


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

The benefits of an unlocked phone are that you can use it on other networks when you travel. When you go to other countries (such as USA) you can buy a local sim card. It's a small microchip that you insert into the phone and it connects you to the local company. 

E.g. You go to USA and buy a pay-as-you-go AT&T simcard. Instead of paying for roaming charges with your Canadian Simcard/plan you now have a much cheaper solution.

The other benefit is that you're not tied down to any phone carrier. You can use your phone on Fido, or Rogers, Bell, Telus etc... whatever company you choose you can switch to (provided your not locked into a contract).

With an unlocked phone you're stuck using that phone only with the company you initially chose.


The best plan for you really depends on what you need one for and how much you expect to use it.

Same with the phone. For someone who just wants to make a few out-going calls and take a few incoming calls a simple phone is best. 
something not complicated with fewer features.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

The excel spreadsheet didn't work for me? Nobody else had problems with it?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I couldn't get it to work either...

We're tied in to Rogers...I'm usually good at working deals, I've tried with Rogers to no avail. When Bell got iPhone, I even tried to play them against each other but I couldn't sway them, the deals were identical 

I keep hoping a big US company will come in and force them to stop screwing us 



Sinerviz said:


> The excel spreadsheet didn't work for me? Nobody else had problems with it?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah... unfortunately they don't have any interest in Canada. They would have to setup all their own towers across the country (Wind mobile is doing that now) at a HUGE cost or pay either Bell or Rogers to use their towers, at which point they wouldn't be able to offer the services for much cheaper (hence the price for Virgin, Solo etc.) 

Hopefully Wind will expand quick and stay cheap... that's our best hope right now I think.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Sinerviz and Carmenh, what do you mean by it doesn't work? What happens when you open it?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

when I opened it (using a Macbook Air with MS Excel), I don't get any sort of spreadsheet. Just a box with an explanation/writing in it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

So you pay 110.40 a month for your fido plan?

What is the extra $15 a month fir and why are they charging you a system access fee? 

Plus $45 a month fir city fido is $15 too much.

How much data do you get for $30?

I think your laying way too much if this is your plan or I'm just nit reading it correctly.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Sinerviz,

Look at the bottom, there are multiple sheets. Click on the one that says main.


@Jackson,

That was an old plan I had a while back. Since then I've significantly lowered it.


----------

